# Which software fo learning music?



## Foriero (Jan 14, 2011)

What you are using software for learning music? Do you have special requirements that the software that is available does not meet?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Foriero said:


> What you are using software for learning music? Do you have special requirements that the software that is available does not meet?


I'd recomend Sibelius 6. Because its good to learn it has all stuff that you can learn about.


----------



## Foriero (Jan 14, 2011)

*I suggest you*

I encourage you to try our platform. Currently in beta, and development but now you can express what you needed for the further study of music.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

There's hardly a choice. Finale or Sibelius.


----------



## Foriero (Jan 14, 2011)

*Expand choice very soon*

we will expand choice very soon :tiphat:


----------

